
Simplifying Is Painful - Ashuu
http://zenhabits.net/pain/
======
not_paul_graham
Wouldn't it be simpler for an individual to just settle in a low cost of
living area (close to nature perhaps) and quit blogging and live simply?

I have no problems with what the OP is doing, it is essential to focus on just
a few things but I don't think simplifying is painful.

Perhaps letting go (of attachment)is painful.

